# Adoption rules for UK and rough waiting time?



## silverbell

Hi ladies.

My DH is completely infertile and at the moment we're heading towards donor sperm, but I want to look more into adoption as well just in case this doesn't work out.

We're both 30, white British, married, both in good health and neither of us have any children. Both work full-time, though not particularly high-paid jobs.

Over the last few months I've read snippets here and there and wondered what the 'rules' are in relation to UK adoption? Ie. I have a past history of depression many years ago in my teens and documented in my records - will this affect anything? Also neither of us have vast amounts of assets. We rent and have savings of just £3K at present. Again, will this come into play?

One of the most important questions though is just how long we are likely to wait, as I understand it's an incredibly lengthy process? Is anybody able to shed any light on this?

Also meant to say that we'd be looking to adopt a baby (I know it's a longer wait for this).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sophxx

It all depends on where you live and what age child they match you with and if you a mixed raced on not a White britsh couple in our area there is alot of mixed raced children or children from different ethinc background so if you fit to be matched with them they wait is about a year. Sometimes adopting from abroad can be quicker

As long as your depression us under control it will be fine just make sure your jo eat with them.

As for being in rented that really diesnt matter as long as you have a nice happy home I k ow people on benefits for Ill health who foster x


----------



## silverbell

sophxx said:


> It all depends on where you live and what age child they match you with and if you a mixed raced on not a White britsh couple in our area there is alot of mixed raced children or children from different ethinc background so if you fit to be matched with them they wait is about a year. Sometimes adopting from abroad can be quicker
> 
> As long as your depression us under control it will be fine just make sure your jo eat with them.
> 
> As for being in rented that really diesnt matter as long as you have a nice happy home I k ow people on benefits for Ill health who foster x

Thank you ever so much - that's really helpful :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

There's lots of forums for adopting to Hun if you have more questions I've found them really helpful x


----------



## CurlySue

I can give you a guess on how long it will take to be approved: from minute formal application made, government guidelines state it should be completed within eight months. Anything after that, they'd tell you "How long is a piece of string?" 

Some people wait two months for a child. Some people wait four years. It depends on your area, your needs, the child's needs, the age range and what you are willing to accept. If you're looking for a six month old baby you might wait years. if you're looking for a three year old child you'll wait significantly less because there are very few healthy babies in the system who are available for adoption. 

It all depends on any number of variables, really. We're looking for approval for one or two children up to age three and will discuss any disabilities. That's not to say we'd accept them but we're open to discussion. We still might wait months or even years for a match, sadly :cry:

As for the depression, they'd grill you on it at length. Anything like that they have to be thorough. They'll have had a full medical from you and might ask you to speak with one of their own mental health experts and as long as you can demonstrate that you dealt with it in a good way then that's not a problem.


----------



## silverbell

CurlySue said:


> I can give you a guess on how long it will take to be approved: from minute formal application made, government guidelines state it should be completed within eight months. Anything after that, they'd tell you "How long is a piece of string?"
> 
> Some people wait two months for a child. Some people wait four years. It depends on your area, your needs, the child's needs, the age range and what you are willing to accept. If you're looking for a six month old baby you might wait years. if you're looking for a three year old child you'll wait significantly less because there are very few healthy babies in the system who are available for adoption.
> 
> It all depends on any number of variables, really. We're looking for approval for one or two children up to age three and will discuss any disabilities. That's not to say we'd accept them but we're open to discussion. We still might wait months or even years for a match, sadly :cry:
> 
> As for the depression, they'd grill you on it at length. Anything like that they have to be thorough. They'll have had a full medical from you and might ask you to speak with one of their own mental health experts and as long as you can demonstrate that you dealt with it in a good way then that's not a problem.

Thank you ever so much - that's really informative and helpful. Many thanks indeed. :hugs:

I really do hope that your wait isn't long (it has been long enough for you already, I see) and that the open evening goes well tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I thought I would join this thread as I am also going to look at adoption in the UK. I am single and 44 and self-employed so I am not sure how that would go down but I will hopefully start the application in the next month anyway. I am not looking particularly for a baby so hope that might make things quicker. You hear that there are more children up for adoption than there are adopters so why does it take so long?! I guess it is all bureaucracy. 

Good luck silverbell, I'd be interested to hear how you get on and if anyone knows any particular groups where I can get more support and info that would be great :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck butterfly.


----------



## Butterfly67

puppymom32 said:


> Good luck butterfly.

Thanks puppymom :hugs:


----------



## Loski83

Hi we have been doing this for a year on Tuesday and we are at approval panel next month. Ours has all gone smoothly as far as I am aware. We made formal application after prep group so late oct so just over 8 months they are supposed to get you to panel within 8 months of formal application. We are hoping to be approved for under 2 and our sw has told us he doesn't expect us to be waiting very long but we shall see lol. 
You could try adoptionuk for more info or look at your local authority for info. Hope that's not rambling on too much.


----------



## Northernmonke

can I jump in on this too, my signature explians me below - just thinking adoption may be our only answer so would like to keep and eye on this x


----------

